# 86 300zx help????



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

whenever i start my car it does not turn over the first time i turn the key it seems to always take a second try. on the second try it seems to always fire right up. does anyone know what could be causing this???? by the way it is turbo charged. also what is the best oil to use for it? for preformance and oil life???


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

It might be your starter that is causing issues.

Oil weight 10W30 is what the factory says to use and it is what you have to use. It all depends on what type of oil you are running now I am running 10W30 Mobile 1 Synthetic and I like it, but it has had synthetic in it all of it's life. If your running the dino oil then stick with it but in reality the different oil brands aren't going to affect performance.


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

should i stay with regular oil or should i switch over to synthetic?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

How many miles? I would say if it has been running normal oil stick with it. Going to synthetic won't be good at this point.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> It might be your starter that is causing issues.
> 
> Oil weight 10W30 is what the factory says to use and it is what you have to use. It all depends on what type of oil you are running now I am running 10W30 Mobile 1 Synthetic and I like it, but it has had synthetic in it all of it's life. If your running the dino oil then stick with it but in reality the different oil brands aren't going to affect performance.


I wouldn't use 10W30 unless he plans to stay 100% stock. Once you crank up the boost , you need thicker oil to protect the turbo. I've never used anything less than 10W40 in a turbo car anyway. Maybe the newer ones can get away with it , but not a 17 year old turbo car.


----------



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

I had a cracked injector that was causing the exact problem you're describing. Once it fired up everything seemed fine, but it seemed to be hell to get it to start.


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

if i was to replace my oem injectors, what would be the best to go with? i have a knn air intake system, and am running 14 pounds of boost... also if i replace them would i need to replace my fuel pump???


----------

